# Flap flap S.p.A



## Tebe (4 Giugno 2012)

Io, in mail

Ciao...
in riunione stamattina non ti ho chiesto come vanno le tue_ azioni.


_...molto agitate direi...

E' l'ultima settimana possibile questa...poi di nuovo Parigi...

Lo so. Sto facendo i sarti mortali per il motel...puoi sempre dribblare su Pupillo (smile sorridente)

Apprezza il mio aplomb nel tastare il terreno facendo finta di niente considerato che per una volta sto eseguendo un tuo ordine ovvero "tebe fai finta di non sapere niente ma sto cercando di organizzarmi per prossima settimana."
Oggi è iniziata "prossima settimana" e io faccio finta di niente.
Non sono un tesoruccio?
_Flap flap
_
Ha risposto molto dopo. Ha risposto con...

...molto  più di  un tesoruccio.

Ho riletto una seconda volta.
Ironico? Gentile?

Non ho capito e non ho risposto, dedicandomi al mio nuovo gioco "tebe deve vederci chiaro con la facocera"

Mezz'ora al telefono con l'ex amante della Faco, quello mollato per Mattia e che la odia in maniera viscerale...
Mi ha dettoSi tebe...è poco che lo sta puntando ma lui è davvero esemplare, è lei la zoccola. Però fossi in te gli chiederei della nuova strumentista, te l'ha detto che ogni tanto vanno a pranzo insieme?

La strumentista nuova. Una quinta di reggiseno. Ovvio che Mattia la inviti a pranzo. Fa pure bene...lui non ama le micro tette e chi sono io per impedirgli di rifarsi gli occhi?
Infatti alla spia ho detto subito che non volevo sapere niente.
Cazzi di Mattia. Il mio unico pensiero è che la facocera tenga giù le mani, le altre non contano nulla.

Più rilassata sono entrata in modalità mangia uomini irresistibile a manetta che manco un santo potrebbe resistermi e...erano circa le sei...ho preso il cellulare e ho mandato un sms a Manager.:carneval:

_la Flap Flap S.p.A. le ricorda che le sue azioni presso di noi hanno avuto un impennata galattica per cui desideriamo farle sapere di essere a sua disposizione per ogni esigenza.
_ 
Risponde.
_Quanto avrei voglia di pasticciarti un pò, altro che flap flap...
_
Io
_Più giorni passano. Più sarà peggio per te in motel.
Buona serata Manager
Flap flap S.p.A

_


Sorrido...chissà perchè....


----------



## Quibbelqurz (5 Giugno 2012)

> Cazzi di Mattia. Il mio unico pensiero è che la facocera *tenga giù le mani*, le altre non contano nulla.


è lì dove le vuole lui?!


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt3135 ha detto:
			
		

> è lì dove le vuole lui?!


fai poco lo spiritosino ! La facocera  è  danger zone. L'unica che ha! Per il resto poi liberi tutti...ma la facocera..NO!


----------



## Cattivik (5 Giugno 2012)

Insomma il povero Mattia è autorizzato anche ad annegare nella quinta di seno della nuova collega... ma guai se la sua mente si distrae anche solo per un micro secondo (micro tipo le... ) per la "stampa piedi sul parabrezza..."

Ho inteso bene?

Cattivik

P.S. Se sei in fase mangia uomini io ho certificati rilasciati da laboratori terzi (nota il plurale  ) che sono commestibile... e poi non cosi male al palato...

P.S. Si Mons sto strisciando lo so...


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Giugno 2012)

..... non più un briciolo di orgoglio residuo! Bah!
:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Chiara Matraini (5 Giugno 2012)

_Quanto avrei voglia di pasticciarti un pò, altro che flap flap..

_
ti ha scritto così?
:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:
oddio
non si può leggere


----------



## darkside (5 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt3142 ha detto:
			
		

> _Quanto avrei voglia di pasticciarti un pò, altro che flap flap..
> 
> _
> ti ha scritto così?
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
concordo con te !!!!:unhappy::unhappy::unhappy:


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik;bt3138 ha detto:
			
		

> Insomma il povero Mattia è autorizzato anche ad annegare nella quinta di seno della nuova collega... ma guai se la sua mente si distrae anche solo per un micro secondo (micro tipo le... ) per la "stampa piedi sul parabrezza..."
> 
> Ho inteso bene?
> 
> ...


Si, hai inteso bene. La facocera no. No e NO! Il resto sono affari suoi.

Mmmhhh...hai il certificato? Buono a sapersi...


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Chiara Matraini;bt3142 ha detto:
			
		

> _Quanto avrei voglia di pasticciarti un pò, altro che flap flap..
> 
> _
> ti ha scritto così?
> ...


Si, ma  era in fase kretinite pure lui. Lo ha fatto apposta e infatti sono morta dal ridere!!!

dai...te lo immagini a scrivere SUL SERIO una cosa del genere?:rotfl:


----------



## Cattivik (5 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3145 ha detto:
			
		

> Si, hai inteso bene. La facocera no. No e NO! Il resto sono affari suoi.
> 
> Mmmhhh...hai il certificato? Buono a sapersi...



_"sto cercando di organizzarmi per prossima settimana"

_... aggiungo che io sono capace di organizzarmi per le prossime ore 

Cattivik (Carpe diem...)


----------



## Monsieur Madeleine (5 Giugno 2012)

Avrei pensato che tu rispondessi "io sono nato organizzato"


----------



## Cattivik (5 Giugno 2012)

Monsieur Madeleine;bt3152 ha detto:
			
		

> Avrei pensato che tu rispondessi "io sono nato organizzato"


Naaaaaa un minimo di improvvisazione ci vuole... altrimenti che gusto c'è... 

Cattivik


----------



## Sbriciolata (5 Giugno 2012)

Dio mio quanto se la tira quest'uomo... oggi devo tenere BadGirl chiusa bene in cella di sicurezza, quindi mi fermo qui.


----------



## Tebe (5 Giugno 2012)

Sbriciolata;bt3159 ha detto:
			
		

> Dio mio quanto se la tira quest'uomo... oggi devo tenere BadGirl chiusa bene in cella di sicurezza, quindi mi fermo qui.


ihiihihihihihiihihi...dai...ma anche io me la tiro quando sono con lui...siamo due...TIRONI!

(io oggi ho liberato super KretGirl!)

poi è stato così pucci pucci secondo me...dici di no?
_flap flap_


----------



## Eliade (5 Giugno 2012)

Cattivik;bt3151 ha detto:
			
		

> _"sto cercando di organizzarmi per prossima settimana"
> 
> _... aggiungo che io sono capace di organizzarmi per le prossime ore
> 
> Cattivik (Carpe diem...)


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3136 ha detto:
			
		

> fai poco lo spiritosino ! La facocera  è  danger zone. L'unica che ha! Per il resto poi liberi tutti...ma la facocera..NO!


ho capito, è una sorta di competizione fra di voi dove potete tradirvi con qualcosa di meglio della controparte ... solo che lui non ce la fa trovare meglio di te; tuttavia non dovresti sentirti troppo onorato perché pensandoci bene verebbe a chiedersi perché tu invece ne trovi


----------



## Tebe (6 Giugno 2012)

Quibbelqurz;bt3186 ha detto:
			
		

> ho capito, è una sorta di competizione fra di voi dove potete tradirvi con qualcosa di meglio della controparte ... solo che lui non ce la fa trovare meglio di te; tuttavia non dovresti sentirti troppo onorato perché pensandoci bene verebbe a chiedersi perché tu invece ne trovi


Secondo Mattia NON possiamo proprio tradirci, altro che competizione. Sono io che gli dico che per tradirlo devo trovarne uno che a mio giudizio sia quasi al livello di Mattia...E minchia ci ho messo tre anni e ho trovato Manager...fai te...e comunque NON è al livello del consorte.
Gli vengono i fumi quando gli faccio questi discorsi:mrgreen:.
sai...lui è un fedele che concepisce solo il tradimento per sentimento
:bleah:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (6 Giugno 2012)

Tebe;bt3190 ha detto:
			
		

> Secondo Mattia NON possiamo proprio tradirci, altro che competizione. Sono io che gli dico che per tradirlo devo trovarne uno che a mio giudizio sia quasi al livello di Mattia...E minchia ci ho messo tre anni e ho trovato Manager...fai te...e comunque NON è al livello del consorte.
> Gli vengono i fumi quando gli faccio questi discorsi:mrgreen:.
> sai...lui è un fedele che concepisce solo il tradimento per sentimento
> :bleah:


l'ho capito benissimo, Mattia traditore per sentimento può scopare chiunque altra se non ama. realtà vuole che si innamora ma non può ammetterlo e quindi si riduce in fumo e poco arrosto quando glielo sbatti in faccia. Manager non è a pari livello del consorte, è "meglio", mentre la facocera è "peggio". visto che è peggio, allora Mattia ferisce ancora di più, mentre tu ti senti "meglio" su tutti i fronti, mentre in realtà non lo sei.

è un cazzo di competizione, dammi retta. però visto che tradisci apertamente non è nemmeno tradimento. è piuttosto un incentivo per Mattia di migliorare. o con te o con un'altra donna "migliore". :mrgreen:


----------

